# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  (النواب) يؤجل مناقشة قانون تنظيم البورصات الاجنبية الى جلسة خاصة

## معاذ ملحم

(النواب) يؤجل مناقشة قانون تنظيم البورصات الاجنبية الى جلسة خاصة





عمان - فيصل ملكاوي  - اجل مجلس النواب مناقشة القانون المؤقت لتنظيم التعامل في البورصات الاجنبية الى حين عقد جلسة خاصة للمجلس لهذه الغاية وبهدف الوقوف على المزيد من التفاصيل المتعلقة بقضية الشركات المتعاملة بالبورصات الاجنبية واثرها المالي والاقتصادي على المواطنين والاقتصاد الوطني ،جاء ذلك في الجلسة التي عقدها المجلس صباح امس برئاسة رئيس المجلس عبد الهادي المجالي وحضور رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي وهيئة الوزارة .
ووضع رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي النواب بصورة الاجراءات الحكومية التي اتخذت لضمان حقوق المواطنين المتعاملين بالبورصات الاجنبية من الذين فقدوا مدخراتهم اضافة الى اخر التطورات الجارية على ملف هذه القضية.
وقال رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي خلال مناقشة المجلس للقانون المؤقت ''قانون تنظيم التعامل في البورصات الأجنبية'' ، انه بتاريخ 10/10/ 2004 ، وجّه رئيس الوزراء (آنذاك) كتاباً إلى هيئة الأوراق المالية يدعوها فيه إلى تشكيل لجنة لدراسة أوضاع الشركات التي تتعامل مع الأسواق المالية العالمية وتم تشكيل لجنة ضمت مندوبين عن هيئة الأوراق المالية وبورصة عمان والبنك المركزي ووزارة الصناعة والتجارة.
واضاف انه تم عقد عدة اجتماعات أكدت اللجنة خلالها صعوبة معرفة نطاق وحدود المشكلة لغياب الإحصائيات وغياب الرقابة على النشاط وأكدت اللجنة على انتفاء وجود سند قانوني لتنظيم هذا النشاط في القوانين النافذة (قانون هيئة الأوراق المالية وقانون البنك المركزي) وهو ما يحول من إصدار نظام أو تعليمات لتنظيم هذا النشاط وارتأت اللجنة عرض الأمر على الديوان الخاص بتفسير القوانين وتوصلت إلى ضرورة تنبيه المتعاملين مع هذه الشركات لمخاطر التعامل واحتمالات التعرض للاحتيال.
واكد انه تم عرض الأمر على ديوان تفسير القوانين والذي أصدر بدوره القرار رقم (8) لسنة 2006 بتاريخ 2006/11/15تضمن '' ان الشركات التي تتعامل بالأسواق والبورصات العالمية والتي تقوم بعملها داخل المملكة كوسيط للمتاجرة بالأسهم والسندات نيابة عن عملائها بالاستثمار في الأسواق العالمية خارج المملكة تعد من شركات الخدمات المالية التي نظّمها ونصّ على شروط ترخيصها قانون الأوراق المالية رقم (76) لسنة 2002 والأنظمة والتعليمات الصادرة بمقتضاه''.
واضاف لكن قرار ديوان التفسير هذا إذ لم يغط موضوع التعامل بالنفط والمعادن والبضائع والمستندات والعقود الآجلة واخضع ترخيص هذه الشركات لأحكام تعليمات الترخيص والاعتماد للخدمات المالية رقم (76) لسنة 2005 من قانون الأوراق المالية رقم (76) لسنة 2002 ، وهي أحكام وقواعد تتعلق بالشركات التي تمارس غايات الوساطة المالية في سوق عمان المالي.
وأشار الى انها تمارس غايات أمانة الاستثمار وإدارة الاستثمار وإدارة الإصدارات والاستثمارات المالية والتمويل وهي جميعا خدمات مالية في حقل الأسهم والسندات المتداولة وطنيا فقط ''اذن كان من الصعب تطبيق قرار ديوان التفسير '' .
واوضح انه وبسبب تواصل نشاط الشركات المتعاملة مع الأسواق العالمية دون ترخيص او تنظيم لهذا النشاط أصدر مراقب عام الشركات إعلاناً في الصحف المحلية بتاريخ 16/ 4/ 2008 طلب فيه من الشركات والمكاتب المتعاملة مع البورصات العالمية توفيق أوضاعها سنداً لقرار ديوان تفسير القوانين ، وكانت رسالة للمواطنين بتوعيتهم بأن هذه الشركات بحاجة إلى توفيق أوضاع أكثر منها إجراء قانونياً .
وأشار رئيس الوزراء إلى انه جرى إعلان متزامن عن قرب صدور قرار وشيك بإغلاق هذه الشركات والمكاتب مبينا انه تم عقد اجتماعين برئاسة الوزراء ضم كلا من هيئة الأوراق المالية، البنك المركزي، وزارة الصناعة والتجارة، وزارة المالية، ورئيسي اللجنتين المالية والاقتصادية بمجلسي الاعيان والنواب حيث تم بحث هذا الموضوع وتباينت الآراء بين تطبيق قرار ديوان تفسير القوانين ومدى تغطيته لبعض الأمور ذات العلاقة وصدور نظام لا يستند لقانون منفصل خاص بهذا الموضوع أو التريث لحين صدور القانون الخاص بهذا الموضوع .
واكد ان الحكومة وبعد التشاور مع مجلسي الأعيان والنواب في الفترة التي لم يكن فيها مجلس الأمة منعقدا اصدرت القانون المؤقت استنادا إلى المادة (94) الفقرة (1) من الدستور، ولقي ذلك ترحيبا من الجميع .
وبعد التوضيح الذي قدمه رئيس الوزراء وبين فيه اسباب صدور قانون تنظيم التعامل في البورصات الاجنبية شرع النواب في مناقشة القانون قبل تحويله الى اللجنة المختصة .
وفي الوقت الذي طالب فيه نواب برد هذا القانون وعقد جلسة خاصة لمناقشة قضية البورصات الا ان اخرين اكدوا على ان الحكومة فعلت خيرا في وضع هذا القانون لتنظيم التعامل في البورصات الاجنبية للحفاظ على حقوق المتعاملين فيها.
واشار نواب الى ان الحكومة لم تدخر جهدا في محاصرة هذه القضية وعملت على تحويل القائمين على هذه البورصات الوهمية لمحكمة امن الدولة من اجل تحصيل حقوق المواطنين.
وطالب نواب بضرورة احالة القانون الى اللجنة المختصة واقراره من قبل مجلس النواب بالسرعة الممكنة للبدء بتطبيقه على الشركات الجديدة وللحيلولة دون ظهور شركات وهمية اخرى يكون المواطنون ضحيتها مرة اخرى.
وامام تعدد الاجتهادات النيابية واختلافها ما بين رد القانون اوتحويله الى اللجنة المختصة وعقد جلسة مناقشات عامة لقضية البورصات الاجنبية صوت مجلس النواب بتأجيل نقاش القانون وبالتالي عدم تحويله الى اللجنة المختصة ليقف النواب على كافة تفاصيل وتداعيات هذه القضية وتمكينهم من اتخاذ القرار المناسب حول القانون وحول قضية البورصات الاجنبية بشكل عام .
وفي التفاصيل صوت مجلس النواب في جلسته التي عقدها امس باغلبية بالموافقة على تاجيل النقاش حيال مشروع القانون المؤقت لتنظيم التعامل في البورصات الاجنبية الى حين عقد جلسة خاصة لهذه القضية وذلك بعد جولة من المناقشات التي شهدتها الجلسة حيال مشروع القانون تباينت خلالها اراء عدد من النواب الذين شاركوا في النقاش حيال الالية التي يجب فيها معالجة مشكلة التعامل مع البورصات الاجنبية .
التصويت جاء بناء على اقتراح تقدم به النائب محمد ابوهديب ، بوقف النقاش ، وتاجيله لمزيد من البحث والاستيضاح والدراسة .
وفي الاثناء كان التوافق واضحا على ضرورة التوصل الى الية وحل للمشلكة التي نجمت عن التعامل مع البورصات العالمية من خلال شركات محلية عملت في هذا الاطار خلال الفترة الماضية وخلفت خسائر كبيرة للمتعاملين مع هذه الشركات من المواطنين.
وكذلك لم يخل النقاش من البحث المعمق ان كانت قوانين الهيئات المالية الرسمية لاسيما هيئة الاوراق المالية تغطي وتعالج الوضع القانوني للشركات المتعاملة مع هذه البورصات والاضرار الناجمة في حين رات مصادر نيابية لم يتسن لها المشاركة في النقاش '' ان القانون المؤقت جاء ليسد ويغطي هذه الجوانب المستجدة في مثل حالة التعامل مع البورصات العالمية بما يحمي حقوق المواطنين والصالح العام '' .
الاتجاه النيابي الذي ايد القانون بنى موقفه على اساس ضرورته لمعالجة المشكلة والخلل الذي حصل وحماية المواطنين والاقتصاد الوطني من مثل هذه الظواهر والممارسات وعلى اساس توصيف ان مثل هذا المرض المؤلم بحاجة الى علاج اشد ايلاما وضرورة واهمية القانون الذي تقدمت به الحكومة .
هذا الراي تبناه النواب سعد هايل السرور وخليل عطيه ورسمي الملاح وعلى اساس ان القانون ضرورة ملحة لحماية المواطينين والاقتصاد الوطني وعدم ترك الباب مشرعا لمثل تلك الممارسات التي وصفوها ''باللصوصية والاحتيال والاضرار الكبير بحقوق المواطنين'' وانعكاسات ذلك في اتجهات مختلفة تستوجب المعالجة على وجه السرعة مقدرين للحكومة جهدها في هذا الشان لحماية حقوق المواطنين واوضاعهم المختلفة .
وطالبوا في مداخلاتهم سرعة احالة القانون المؤقت على اللجنة المختصة في المجلس على وجه السرعة لاقراراه تحقيقا للغاية المنشودة منه .
وظهر خلال المناقشات وجهة نظر اخرى متقاربة للنواب عبدالكريم الدغمي و ممدوح العبادي وبسام حدادين مفادها انه كان على الهيئات الرسمية لاسيما هيئة قانون الاوراق المالية والبنك المركزي واجب التدخل مبكرا لوقف الخلل وعدم تفاقم مشكلة التعامل مع البورصات الاجنيبة الى الحد الذي وصلت اليه متوقفين عند نقطة اثارها النائب عبدالكريم الدغمي اكد فيها ان المسؤولية تتحملها الهيئات الرسمية يتبع المسؤولية في التدخل ومتابعة المشكلة التي خلفها التعامل مع البورصات العالمية وخصوصا هيئة الاوراق المالية .
وقال النائب سعد هايل السرور قد يكون العلاج مرا ولكن ما نحن بصدده في مسالة الشركات التي تعاملت مع البورصات الاجنبية اشد ايلاما وبحاجة لعلاج اشد مرارة وايلاما مؤكدا انه مع اصدار القانون الذي تقدمت به الحكومة لمعالجة هذه المسالة .
واشار السرور ان لدينا مشكلة في السياسة المالية والاقتصادية وهي ان المسؤول عن ادارة مثل هذه البرامج لايسال عند مغادرة موقعه لا ان اساء ولا ان احسن حتى لو وصل الامر كماقال الى حد تدمير الاقتصاد الوطني .
وقال '' اعذر الحكومات لان هناك تيار كان يقول ان ان الدول تدار كما تدار الشركات وان هذه الادارة للشان الاقتصادي كما تدار مجالس الشركات '' وتسائل السرورمستغربا '' حتى وان كانوا يقولون ذلك الم يكن الاحرى والاجدى بهم ان يلتفتوا الى اقتصاد هذه الشركة ان كانوا يرون ان الوطن عبارة عن مجرد شركة ''.
واضاف حول الشركات المتعاملة مع البورصات الاجنبية انه اما هذه الشركات كانت تتعامل بالاتجار بالبورصات والشؤون المالية وكان الاجدى بالحكومات التحرك لتنظيم هذه المسالة واما انها شركات وهمية وهنا ك ينطبق عليها شركات اللصوصية والاحتيال وعلى المؤسسات الرسمية التحرك ضدهم ووقفهم عند حدهم .
وختم السرور الى انه مع تحويل القانون المؤقت الذي تقدمت به الحكومة الى اللجنة المختصة في مجلس النواب .
وعبر النائب رسمي الملاح عن بالغ شكره للحكومة على التقدم بقانون تنظيم التعامل مع البورصات الاجنبية للحفاظ على اموال المواطنين وحقوقهم مشيرا الى ان عدم وجود مثل هذا القانون البالغ الاهمية سبب وجود منطاق منكوبة مباليا جراء الخسائر الكبيرة التي لحقت بالمواطنين ومدخراتهم .
وطالب الملاح بتحويل القانون على الى اللجنة المختصة في المجلس الاصداره على وجه السرعة مشيرا الى ان مسالة التعامل مع البورصات العالمية هي مسالة جديدة علينا تتطلب التشريعات والقوانين الملائمة والمواكبة لتنظيم عملها وحماية المواطنين المتعاملين معها .
النائب خليل عطيه الذي ايد القانون الذي تقدمت به الحكومة استهل مداخلته باعتبار ان الاجتماع الذذي عقدته الحكومة مع اللجنة المالية والاقتصادية وكذلك القانونية في مجلس النواب قبل اصدار القانون المؤقت هي جسلة تشاورية وليست رسمية ولم يتم فيها التجاوز على النظام الداخلي للمجلس ردا على انتقاد بعض النواب في هذا الاتجاه .
واكد ان الحكومة تستحق الشكر الكبير على جهدها في معالجة مسالة التعامل مع البورصات العالمية مطالبا احالة القانون المؤقت لتنظيم التعامل مع البورصات الاجنبية على اللجان المختصة لاقراراة وسيرة في مرالحة الدستورية .
النائب ممدوح العبادي راى ان الاسباب الموجبة لاصدار القانون المؤقت سلبية لافتا الى ان الحكومة صاحبة الولاية في حماية المواطينين من التعرض للاحتيال والسرقة لاموالهم بهذه الطريقة ولكنه ايد تاجيل النقاش بهذه القضية الى الجلسة الخاصة والتوصيت عليها .
وقال كان على الحكومة ان تتدخل منذ اليوم الاول لبروز ظاهرة التعامل مع البورصات الاجنبية مشيرا الى ان الدور كان على هيئة الاوراق المالية والبنك المركزي للتدخل به ومعالجته وفق قانوني هاتين المؤسستين .
واشار الى ان الحكومة ملزمة بتعويض المتضررين من التعامل مع الشركات المتعاملة مع البورصات الاجنبية لذا وفق العبادي '' لسنا بحاجة للقانون المؤقت '' لهذه الغاية .
النائب بسام حدادين راي انه لاحاجة للقانون المؤقت محط النقاش منتقدا ما اعتبره تضامن اللجنة المالية والاقتصادية في المجلس مع الحكومة في اصدار القانون المؤقت دون مروره على المجلس مطالبا برد القانون الى الحكومة .
النائب محمود الخرابشة طالب باعادة النظر في قانون البورصات الاجنبية المؤقت مقترحا رده لانه بصيغته الحالية لايفي بالغرض واجراء مزيد من الدراسة والبحث لاقرار قانون مناسب لتحقيق الهدف المنشود منه مبديا عدد من ملاحظاته على القانون المؤقت .
وقال '' لعل السؤال الاهم عند مناقشة قضية البورصات الوهيمة في الاردن وتداعياتها اقتصاديا واجتماعيا على الوطن هو من المسؤول عن كل ذلك وساهم في ايجاد البيئة المساعدة لتكاثر شركات النصب والاحتيال هذه لتبيع الوهم للناس وتقنعهم بان المضاربة بالعملات ستنقلهم من الفقر الى الثراء بسرعة البرق'' .
واكد انه حان الوقت لان تتحمل كافة الجهات المعنية بملف اموال البورصات الوهمية مسؤولياتها مشيرا الى الحكومة باهمية وضع المجلس بصورة ادق لحجم المبالغ المكالب بها من قبل المتضررين وكم تم تهريبه من هذه المبالغ خارج حدود الوطن موضحا الى مدن وقرى وتجمعات سكانبة تحولت الى مناطق منكوبة ماليا واقتصاديا بفعل الخسائر الكارثية جراء ما وصفه بيع الوهم للمواطنين من قبل الشركات المعنية بهذه القضية .
النائب محمد الحاج ذهب في رايه الى ان الجلسة تحولت في هذه القضية الى جلسة نقاش وان المطلوب اساسا في مسالة القانون المؤقت ان يحال الى اللجنة المختصة او يرد .
النائب مجحم الخريشة اشار الى الحجم الكبير للخسائر التي مني بها المواطنون من الشركات المتعاملة مع البورصات الاجنبية مشددا على ان رد القانون من عدمه يجب ان لايتيح أي بارقة امل لان يجد اصحاب الشركات المتورطه في هذه القضية طريقا للخلاص من الملاحقة القانونية وخروجهم من السجن .
وكان المجلس مشروع قانون تنظيم الموازنة العامة لسنة 2008 على اللجنة الادارية في المجلس وقانون مؤقت لقانون محلق بقانون الموازنة العامة لسنة 2008 على اللجنة المالية والاقتصادية في ومشروع قانون التصديق على الاتفاقية الدويلة لمكافحة المسطات في مجال الرياضة لسنة 2008 على لجنة التربية ومشروع قانون معدل قانون الاثار على لجنة الخدمات العامة والسياحة والاثار .
وقرر المجلس عقد جلسة صباح الثلاثاء المقبل لاقرار رد النواب على خطبة العرش السامي ولانتخاب اعضاء اللجان النيابية الدائمة الـ 14 


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------

